# (?) Clearing the Void in New Horizons



## Pikuchu (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, everyone!
Quick question: has anyone figured out how to clear your void in New Horizons? 

I'm guessing it's the same as NL, but any advice helps!



Alternatively, how long does it take to naturely clear the void in NH?


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 8, 2020)

By this do you mean the 16 villager cycle that prevents the same villager from living on your island until you go through the 16?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 8, 2020)

According to the FAQ, there is no Void, as far as finding the villager again is concerned.

"Voided" villagers still stay in the Void until they show up in someone else's town, though. (I think)


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah, I've heard there's no 'void' in New Horizons. Once they're gone, they are gone. People have mentioned running into the same villager that moved out on Nook Islands the next day.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 9, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> By this do you mean the 16 villager cycle that prevents the same villager from living on your island until you go through the 16?



Oooh no, my bad. I mean, when you kick out a villager and they move to a friends town. How would I prevent this in NH?

 In NL, after a villager moved out, they'd be placed into a queue where the villager could either move into a town you recently visited or be clear from the queue (aka the void)


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yea I have no idea however Maple moved out of my town about a couple of days ago and my friend got her because he had an open plot but he didn't complain because Maple is adorable!


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 9, 2020)

th8827 said:


> According to the FAQ, there is no Void, as far as finding the villager again is concerned.
> 
> "Voided" villagers still stay in the Void until they show up in someone else's town, though. (I think)



No waaaaaay, thats insane! Thanks for the heads up--


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 9, 2020)

Omg, this happened to me. I had an open plot, and made the mistake of trying to invite a villager from a Mystery Tour after already having done that prior. I didn't know it was only 1 villager per day, so imagine my reaction when I tried to TT to the next day expecting an open plot, but instead was greeted with Renée the Uchi Rhino. I picked her up from the void, as I never invited her to live on my island and she explicitly stated she had moved from an island that I had recently visited. RIP.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 9, 2020)

Late response but you might find this helpful









						New Villager - Glitch 1.1.2 ("I moved out - glitch" // void - glitch)
					

New Villager - Glitch since 1.1.2  (also called “I’ve moved out” - Glitch and Void-Glitch)    EDIT (23.04):  The newest patch (1.2.0) seems to have fixed the "I've moved out" - Glitch. We don't know if there aren't any villager glitches left anymore though. So it's advised to have an eye out for ...




					docs.google.com


----------

